# Castellanizar la gentoo

## elcesar

Me llama la atencion que haciendo un emerge -s spanish no aparezca ningun paquete. No hay posibilidad de "castellanizar" la gentoo ??

----------

## Capsize

a que te refieres con castellanizar? yo la tengo castellanizada. hay que modificar el rc.conf y luego si usas kde poner el kde-i18n-es, no se si es a eso que te refieres.

----------

## BaSS

Lo que nohay que olvidar es ponerl en el USE="nls" y en etc/profile esto:

```

export LANG="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

export LANGUAGE="es_ES@euro"

```

o en el bashrc bahs_profile, onde os convenga

----------

